# Question for fellow wedding photographers



## alharris89a (May 15, 2015)

I usually shoot weddings in Florida and I have been tapped to to shoot a Bora Bora Wedding so I was researching the area and I see a lot of pictures that were done at high noon and such or 2-4 in the afternoon. I'm going to assume they used ND filters? For example Helene Harvard she typically flys to Bora Bora to shoot weddings there. I figured I'd ask. I have done beach weddings but not many since I'm based in Orlando. I figured this is my time to ask and refine and to get ready for an opportunity not many would have! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 15, 2015)

It's a pretty safe assumption; I'd take a set of those and a polarizer too.

Jim


----------



## Bennymiata (May 15, 2015)

You'll need some reflectors too as the bright sun can be VERY contrasty, and the facial shadows are ugly.
Either that or use some powerful strobes (speedlights are not powerful enough to overcome the sun).


----------

